# SS 21.5.22 - Strauss - Eine Alpensinfonie



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening!

For your listening pleasure this weekend:

*Richard Strauss (1864-1949)*

*Eine Alpensinfonie, op.64*

_Nacht_ (Night)
_Sonnenaufgang_ (Sunrise)
_Der Anstieg_ (The Ascent)
_Eintritt in den Wald_ (Entry into the Forest)
_Wanderung neben dem Bache_ (Wandering by the Brook)
_Am Wasserfall_ (At the Waterfall)
_Erscheinung_ (Apparition)
_Auf blumigen Wiesen_ (On Flowering Meadows)
_Auf der Alm_ (On the Alpine Pasture)
_Durch Dickicht und Gestrüpp auf Irrwegen_ (Through Thickets and Undergrowth on the Wrong Path)
_Auf dem Gletscher_ (On the Glacier)
_Gefahrvolle Augenblicke_ (Dangerous Moments) _Auf dem Gipfel_ (On the Summit)
_Vision_ (Vision)
_Nebel steigen auf_ (Mists Rise)
_Die Sonne verdüstert sich allmählich_ (The Sun Gradually Becomes Obscured)
_Elegie_ (Elegy)
_Stille vor dem Sturm_ (Calm Before the Storm)
_Gewitter und Sturm, Abstieg_ (Thunderstorm and Tempest, Descent)
_Sonnenuntergang_ (Sunset)
_Ausklang_ (Quiet Settles / Epilogue)
_Nacht_ (Night)
---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

This week we have Strauss enormous tone poem -- which he called a symphony, Eine Alpensinfonie. The piece was completed in 1915 with drafts of the work beginning in 1899. It is his largest non-vocal or operatic work and had its inspiration from everything including climbing the Alps in his youth to the death of Gustav Mahler and the writings of Nietzsche. Dozens of recordings but below is Karajan and Berlin. I also will listen to my one recording of the work with Blomstedt and San Francisco.


----------



## Xenophiliu (Jan 2, 2022)

This work is always a pleasure to visit:

Vienna Philharmonic
André Previn


----------



## leonsm (Jan 15, 2011)

One of my favourites tone poems of all. A truly brillant work of ingeniosity, mastery orchestration and colourfulness of music. If you close your eyes while listening, you can absolutely fell the cold wind of the Alps.


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Previn for me, too. May not be "great" music, but it sure is fun and a nice way to spend an hour.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Tie between Shipway and


----------



## leonsm (Jan 15, 2011)

Rogerx said:


> Tie between Shipway and


Shipway with SPSO is my favourite.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

From my collection


----------



## Philidor (11 mo ago)

To be listened to. Trust me, as I am biased ... 










Ensemble Modern Orchestra
Markus Stenz

I remember that the renditions by Fabio Luisi and Frank Shipway also called for a relistenig.


----------



## haziz (Sep 15, 2017)

*Strauss, R: Eine Alpensinfonie, Op. 64*
_Boston Symphony Orchestra
Andris Nelsons_
Recorded: 2017-12-02
Recording Venue: Symphony Hall, Boston

SS 21.5.22 - Strauss - Eine Alpensinfonie
I have never warmed up to Richard Strauss in the past. We'll see if this changes my mind.


----------



## oldpete (9 mo ago)

I have always enjoyed the Alpine Symphony, but I have never really had a favorite recording of the work.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

OMG! I have 9 accounts to choose between. I will probably go for this one (which may be my favourite - which is saying something):










Or I might choose this one (which is still quite new to me and one I like a lot):











Or then there is this one which is also wonderful:










Perhaps I will listen to more than one of these.


----------



## erudite (Jul 23, 2020)

Call me old fashioned, but this is still my go-to recording.
Karajan, BPO, 1981










However, I will certainly be putting Dausgaard and F-X Roth on my playlist. 👍


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

^ Yes, they are both as good as any but don't leave out the live Concertgebouw Jansons - it continues to amaze me!


----------



## marlow (11 mo ago)

Bought the Karajan cheap second hand then found to my dismay there were no tracks on it.


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

Perfect opportunity for me to try the one from the Kempe box I got recently.


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

I'll go with two
















and oops!


----------



## Heck148 (Oct 27, 2016)

haziz said:


> *Strauss, R: Eine Alpensinfonie, Op. 64*
> _Boston Symphony Orchestra
> Andris Nelsons_
> Recorded: 2017-12-02
> ...


I'd like to hear this one - I just heard Nelsons/BSO perform all-Strauss program - Till, Ein Frau ohne.., Sym, Domestica...

I like Barenboim/CSO - beautifully played, and Kempe's Royal PO is good...I usually don't get too excited over Kempe with Strauss, but the Alpine is good...well done...


----------



## RobertJTh (Sep 19, 2021)

This one for me.










It always baffles me how uninspired the thematic material of this work is. Specially coming from Strauss, who was a gifted tune smith, it's really surprising and disappointing. That main theme that's supposed to be hymn-like, mystical and grandiose comes off as the cheapest, cheesiest string of sequences you'll ever hear. No brilliant ochestration can change that.
It makes me think of Mahler's 8th, that other huge letdown by a major master-of-melody.


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

double post, hate this new forum...


----------



## Alfacharger (Dec 6, 2013)

I think Strauss had a fixation on the tune. Like Beethoven and the Eroica theme.

[video]


----------



## Marsilius (Jun 13, 2015)

The original poster wrote: "This week we have Strauss enormous tone poem -- which he called a symphony, Eine Alpensinfonie. The piece was completed in 1915 with drafts of the work beginning in 1899. _It is his largest non-vocal or operatic work... _[my own emphasis]"

The Alpine Symphony comes in at about, I think, 45 or 50 minutes. Strauss's single-Act ballet _Josephslegende _(sometimes named _Josephs Legende_) runs for a continuous span of about 65 minutes and is, I believe, his longest orchestral work. If you don't already know it, do try it: it is Strauss in full and gloriously voluptuous mode.


----------



## Subutai (Feb 28, 2021)

Antoni Wit, one of the finest conductors working today. Always solid in everything he does.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

Marsilius said:


> The Alpine Symphony comes in at about, I think, 45 or 50 minutes. Strauss's single-Act ballet _Josephslegende _(sometimes named _Josephs Legende_) runs for a continuous span of about 65 minutes and is, I believe, his longest orchestral work. If you don't already know it, do try it: it is Strauss in full and gloriously voluptuous mode.


Yep, but his other ballet "Schlagobers", Op. 70 is 74 minutes! I have both works and they have many good moments.


----------



## Marsilius (Jun 13, 2015)

You are correct about the length of _Schlagobers_, but I discounted it from consideration because it is in two separate Acts - whereas _Josephslegende _is a single unbroken span of 65 minutes and can thereby be entered into direct comparison with the Alpine Symphony, Sinfonia Domestica, Ein Heldenleben and Also Sprach Zarathustra in terms of their continuous, uninterrupted musical length.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Subutai said:


> Antoni Wit, one of the finest conductors working today. Always solid in everything he does.
> View attachment 168794


That was my first recording of the work and is still one of my preferred accounts. One of Wit's best records, I think.


----------

